# Metal (V60) Filters



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

After my posts on the general lack of bleached filters on Amazon (yes, I know other stockists have them) it lead me to thinking about metal ones. A quick Google shows me that Hario have a metal filter for about £40 but reading the reviews it seems the drawdown is slower which has led to mixed reviews. Was wondering if anyone has any experience of metal filters and if there was a solution that was recognised as 'good' once you had sorted an adjustment to grind?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cafeor 02?

I have a couple.

Bloom as a spiral pour then pour remaining pulses straight down the middle. This will go against many people's intuition but you don't want a large amount of water above the bed. Don't be afraid of having a sink hole in the bed, the brewer drains more horizontally than paper filters.

Won't be quite like a paper filtered brew, in terms of mouthfeel, but it does work well.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Cafeor 02?
> I have a couple.
> Bloom as a spiral pour then pour remaining pulses straight down the middle. This will go against many people's intuition but you don't want a large amount of water above the bed. Don't be afraid of having a sink hole in the bed, the brewer drains more horizontally than paper filters.
> Won't be quite like a paper filtered brew, in terms of mouthfeel, but it does work well.


I had a thought and checked a box of 'old' coffee bits and sure enough I have a Cafeor 01 which was out in their when the complementary glass cup broke (as well as two packets of 02 size filters)


----------



## micaela (Jan 12, 2021)

I bought a metal filter this July from amazon for less than 9 pounds, and it worked like a charm ~3 times before getting clogged up. I have used inordinate amounts of baking soda, vinegar, boiling water but water just won't drip fast enough, even doing a full cleaning after each brew. Happy to get recommendations for a proper metal filter!


----------

